# Colorful song titles game



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Aug 24, 2008)

OK, this game is an easy one, too. Give the title of a song which has a COLOR in it and the artist/artists who recorded it. 

Please, just one colorful title per post!

Here's one to start:

Brown Sugar -- The Rolling Stones.


Next.........


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

Tie a yellow ribbon around the ole oak tree--Tony Orlando and Dawn


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2008)

Blue Velvet...Bobby Vinton


----------



## jabbur (Aug 24, 2008)

blue suede shoes - take your pick of Elvis or Chet Atkins version


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

Silver Threads and Golden Needles--Dolly Parton

White Rabbit---Jefferson Airplane

Red Sails in the Sunset--Nat King Cole


----------



## jabbur (Aug 24, 2008)

It's not easy being green - Kermit the Frog


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Silver, Blue and Gold... Bad Company

Gold Dust Woman... Fleetwood Mac


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 24, 2008)

Mellow Yellow - Donovan


----------



## jabbur (Aug 24, 2008)

Rhapsody in Blue
White Christmas


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 24, 2008)

Red Door - Rolloing Stones​


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road... Elton John


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Lady,Lovely Lady - (I forget who!)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 24, 2008)

Orange Blossum Special--Johnny Cash
Yellow Submarine--Beatles


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Lady In Red... Chris De Burgh (i think was his name)

quicksilver wasn't that sugarloaf ?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 24, 2008)

Blue Danube​


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Blue Bayou


----------



## deelady (Aug 24, 2008)

Follow the Yellow Brick Road....Munchkins


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Black Hole Sun


----------



## Katie H (Aug 24, 2008)

"Red Roses for a Blue Lady," by Vic Dana and Wayne Newton.

Would it surprise you to know this song's been around since 1948?  Yep.


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

I Saw Red... Warrant


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 24, 2008)

I Saw Red - Warrant
(yes I had an 80's hair band phase!)


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL middie!!!!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

lmao. I still have a hair band phase ^5 !!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 24, 2008)

me too.... 

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Black Water... Doobie Brothers


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

In A White Room with Black Curtains.. The Moody Blues (i think)


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay it was cream lol. Thank you

Red, White and Blue.. Lynard Skynard
Goodbye Blue Sky.. Pink Floyd
Behind Blue Eyes.. The Who


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to be the spoil sport here - shouldn't everyone just post one song?  Kind of leaves less and less to pick from - I'm taking my song with a color in it and going home 

Green-Eyed Lady - and I don't know who sang it   Sugarloaf?


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 25, 2008)

"I got a *rose* between my toes from walkin' barefoot tru the hothouse to you pretty baby."  Lou Carter, The Singing Cab Driver


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Aug 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm going to be the spoil sport here - shouldn't everyone just post one song? Kind of leaves less and less to pick from - I'm taking my song with a color in it and going home
> 
> Green-Eyed Lady - and I don't know who sang it  Sugarloaf?


 

Kitchenelf, no, you're not the spoil sport.....this is my fault for leaving that out of the introduction to this game, but I also didn't think people would be making a list, either......

Just one colorful title per post, please folks!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2008)

(God Didn't Make) Little Green Apples--written by Roger Miller and sung by a few, including Tom Jones, but mostly known by Glen Campbell.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 25, 2008)

Brown-Eyed Girl--Van Morrison

Barbara


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Aug 25, 2008)

Roses are Red, My Love --  Bobby Vinton


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Red Red Wine - UB 40


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeh, one at a time, otherwise it would be a "do it yourself" thread. Thanks, QG.

Blue - Joni Mitchell
​


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2008)

Green Man - XTC


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

The Green Hornet theme song​


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

Calico Lady - Poco


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2008)

Blue Velvet - Arthur Prysock


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2008)

99 Red Balloons... Nena


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2008)

Red Sails in the Sunset -- don't remember who sang it.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2008)

Little Girl Blue -- (also) Arthur Prysock


----------



## jabbur (Aug 25, 2008)

yellow rose of texas


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2008)

Black Balloon by the Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Purple Haze?
White Rabbit?
Back in Black?

...come on people! 

Anyone say 99 Red Balloons? lmao


----------



## sattie (Aug 25, 2008)

Black out - Scorpions


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

Love is Blue - Paul Mariott


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2008)

Look for the Silver Lining -- Dinah Shore


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

Goldfinger.......Shirley Bassey


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

Ebony & Ivory - McCartney & Stevie Wonder​


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 25, 2008)

Black Velvet.... Allanah Myles (miles? can't remember....)


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2008)

White Christmas......B. Crosby


----------



## elaine l (Aug 25, 2008)

White room.....Cream


----------



## middie (Aug 25, 2008)

Cinnamon Girl.., Neil Young (I believe) 

(yes cinnamon is a color)


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

In the Court of the Crimson King - Crimson King


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 25, 2008)

yellow submarine!!!!! beatles!!!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 25, 2008)

Golden Slumbers - Beatles


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 26, 2008)

OK. I'll keep this going : Green Onion - Booker T & the MGs.


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2008)

Blue... LeAnn Rimes


----------



## Lynd (Aug 26, 2008)

I bet Aerosmith - Pink has been done


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 26, 2008)

Mrs. Brown You've Got A Lovely Daughter - Herman's Hermits​


----------



## middie (Aug 26, 2008)

Mr. Brownstone... Guns N Roses


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 26, 2008)

_*Mea maxima culpa* - _y'all.

It figures - the first time I try to play one of these games I don't read/pay attention to the rules and screw things up. Sorry .... following the rules does seem to make more sense.

I've deleted my lists ...


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, Michael, give it to me........
No one else seems to remember...........
My Green Tamborine ....(I don't know who)
Maxwell Silver Hammer - Beatles.........................


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 26, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> OK, Michael, give it to me........
> No one else seems to remember...........
> My Green Tamborine ....(I don't know who)
> Maxwell Silver Hammer - Beatles.........................


 
*Maxwell's Silver Hammer* - The Beatles (_Abbey Road_ album)

*Green Tambourine* - The Lemon Pipers (from the album _Green Tambourine_)


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

Blue Hawaii... Elvis


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 27, 2008)

*Blue Christmas* - Elvis (1957) ... Ernest Tubb (1948)


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 27, 2008)

Violet Hill - Coldplay


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

Purple Haze... jimi hendrix


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 27, 2008)

Blue Moon


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

Gold & Silver - *QUICKSILVER* Messenger Service​


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

Heart of Gold - Neil Young                                         


​


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

They're Red Hot... Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

Crystal Blue Persuasian - Tommy James  & the Shondrelles.


----------



## middie (Aug 27, 2008)

Fade To Black... Metallica


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harem                             



​


----------



## elaine l (Aug 27, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Gold & Silver - *QUICKSILVER* Messenger Service​



Just curious...haven't heard Quicksilver Messenger since the 70's. You a fan?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 27, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Just curious...haven't heard Quicksilver Messenger since the 70's. You a fan?


 
I can't remember!!! LOL!!! I was - with Grand Funk RR, and I don't remember who else. Their brown album with name on cover. (Ah, the good ol' days!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 27, 2008)

*Black-Eyed Susan* - written by John Gay circa 1723 ... don't know who first recorded it


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

Tangled Up In Blue - Bob Dylan​


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2008)

*Red-Eye Express -* Devo


----------



## middie (Aug 28, 2008)

Blue On Black... I think it's Kenny Wayne Sheppard


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yellow - Coldplay


----------



## smoke king (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 28, 2008)

Big Red Car - The Wiggles!!


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

Devil With The Blue Dress - Mitch Ryder & the Purple Sage


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 28, 2008)

Purple Rain - Prince


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Purple Rain - Prince


 
Been done, way at the beginning. 2wice I think. But this is getting long, and still fun, so I guess somewhere down the line, we'll see repeats, like someone said Orange Blossom Special by someone other than Seatrain. So does that count as a new one?           

Blue skies - Willy Nelson


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 28, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Been done, way at the beginning. 2wice I think. But this is getting long, and still fun, so I guess somewhere down the line, we'll see repeats, like someone said Orange Blossom Special by someone other than Seatrain. So does that count as a new one?
> 
> Blue skies - Willy Nelson


 
sorry, I didnt check


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

{{{gRANTSkAT}}}


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks qs!!

Silver and Gold - Burl Ives


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

White Wedding - Billy Idol                                             

(good one GK)


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 28, 2008)

I Saw Red- Warrant


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

Little Girl Blue - Carly Simon


----------



## middie (Aug 28, 2008)

Goodbye Blue Sky... Pink Floyd


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 28, 2008)

Black Magic Woman - Santana


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2008)

*Sweet Georgia Brown* - originally recorded circa 1925 by Ben Bernie and his Orchestra - recorded by others later.

Most people will probably recognize this as the "theme song" for the Harlem Globetrotters ...


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 29, 2008)

Fields of Gold - Sting


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Eyes - Elton John


----------



## middie (Aug 29, 2008)

Black... Pearl Jam


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 29, 2008)

Black, Red, Yellow - Pearl Jam​


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 29, 2008)

Blue Moon of Kentucky - Patsy Cline


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 29, 2008)

Kentucky Woman - Neil Diamond


----------



## middie (Aug 30, 2008)

Blue Morning, Blue Day by Foreigner


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2008)

*Bein' Green *(It's Not Easy Being Green) - Kermit the Frog (voice of Jim Henson)

If you had kids the age of mine you would know it, too!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 30, 2008)

Green Green Grass of Home

(Sorry, just got the colour part!)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2008)

*Purple People Eater* - Sheb Wooley (circa 1958)


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 31, 2008)

Violets are Blue - Bobby Vinton


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

Fields of Gold - Sting​


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 31, 2008)

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 31, 2008)

White Sport Coat by Marty Robbins

I hope this isn't a repeat


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

Orange Colored Sky - Nate King Cole


----------



## BigDog (Aug 31, 2008)

Red, Red Wine - UB40, Bob Marley, and Neil Diamond

(according to Google)


----------



## GrantsKat (Aug 31, 2008)

Yellow Submarine


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 31, 2008)

Red roses for a Blue Lady - Bobby Vinton


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 31, 2008)

Yellow Polka Dot Bikini by ?


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

Leaves That Are Green- Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Aug 31, 2008)

Blue Angel -- Roy Orbison


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 31, 2008)

Facility Blues -*quicksilver* messenger service​


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2008)

Ballad of the Green Berets - Sgt. Barry Sadler


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Good one, Michael!.                                                     

Walkin' Blues - Quicksilver messenger Service                



​


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 1, 2008)

*Summertime Blues* - Blue Cheer (1968) 

(Sorry, Quicksilver - I was trying to set you up for Raspberry Beret ... but guess that would be in the other song game thread ... )


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 1, 2008)

Blue Christmas


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Local Color - Quicksilver Messenger Service                    
(is this a color?)                                                          

​


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

wait.....before you sneak it in.........................
Color My World - Chicago


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 1, 2008)

All the Colours of the Wind (Pochontis)


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Crimson & Clover - Tommy James & the Shodelles


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 1, 2008)

Dont it Make My Brown Eyes Blue


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

Silver Bells - Christmas song


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 2, 2008)

That Old Black Magic - Frank Sinatra


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 2, 2008)

Roses are Red(My Love) - Bobby Vinton


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 2, 2008)

Color My World - Chicago


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 3, 2008)

Blue Jean Blues - ZZ Top


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 3, 2008)

Redneck Friend - Jackson Browne


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 3, 2008)

123 Red Light - 1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 4, 2008)

*How Blue Can You Get* - B. B. King


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 4, 2008)

Suite Judy Blue Eyes - Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 4, 2008)

Blue Bayou


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Sep 5, 2008)

Silver Bells -- Bing Crosby


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 5, 2008)

Courtesy of the Red, White & Blue - Toby Keith


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Sep 5, 2008)

Green Eyed Lady -- Sugarloaf


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 5, 2008)

That Silver Haired Daddy of Mine - Gene Audry, Johnny Cash, & Everly Bros.


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 6, 2008)

Sunday Bloody Sunday - U2


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 6, 2008)

The Greenwood Side - Joan Baez


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 6, 2008)

Famous Blue Raincoat - Judy Collins


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 7, 2008)

Jeremia Blues - Sting


----------



## middie (Sep 7, 2008)

*singing* I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues... Elton John


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 7, 2008)

Brown Skin Girl - Santana


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 8, 2008)

Suicide Blonde - INXS


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't believe nobody has posted Song Sung Blue by Neil Diamond. Did I miss it?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 9, 2008)

Good for you, MexiK. I don't think so.                                        

Black Dog - Led Zepplin


----------



## coriander (Sep 13, 2008)

Behind Blue Eyes - The Who


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Courtesy of the Red White and Blue-Toby Keith {one of a few country songs I like, hehe}


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't it Make My Brown Eyes Blue - Crystal Gayle


----------



## Twin Peaks (Sep 13, 2008)

Back in Black - AC/DC


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Black Ice = ac/dc, brand new, WOOHOO!!


----------



## Twin Peaks (Sep 13, 2008)

White Room - Cream


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 13, 2008)

Shallow Brown - Sting


----------



## coriander (Sep 13, 2008)

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 13, 2008)

middie said:


> In A White Room with Black Curtains..


 


Barbara L said:


> Brown-Eyed Girl--Van Morrison
> 
> Barbara


 


Jeekinz said:


> Back in Black?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 14, 2008)

The Purple People Eater - Barry Cryer 
"1 eyed, 1 horned, flying purple people eater........."


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 15, 2008)

Blue - Eiffel 65


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 15, 2008)

Grey Street -Dave Mathews Band


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Sep 16, 2008)

A Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 17, 2008)

Green Green Grass of Home - Eddy Arnold


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't Eat Yellow - Frank Zappa


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 20, 2008)

Pink Shoe Laces - Mickie Grant


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 20, 2008)

Ramblin' Rose - ??


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 20, 2008)

Orange Blossoms In Summertime - Curtis Lundy & Kurt Elling


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Sep 25, 2008)

Behind Blue Eyes --  The Who


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 25, 2008)

Pretty Blue Eyes


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 25, 2008)

Baby Blue - George Strait


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Sep 26, 2008)

Bad, Bad Leroy Brown -- Jim Croce


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 27, 2008)

Around Her Neck She Wore A Yellow Ribbon - (?)


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 27, 2008)

Little Red Wagon - Prince


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't Cry, Blue - Jonathan Edwards


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 28, 2008)

Yellow River - New Direction


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 28, 2008)

Blue Sky Riding Song - Michael Murphey


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 28, 2008)

Little Red Corvette - Prince


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 28, 2008)

Calico Silver - Michael Murphey


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 28, 2008)

Silver and Gold - Vanessa Williams
Saw her in concert at christmas time, what a beautiful song!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

Calico Silver - Michael Murphey


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 29, 2008)

Jeremiah Peabody's Polyunsaturated Quick Dissolving Fast Acting Pleasant Tasting Green and Purple Pill  -  Ray Stevens


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

GOOD ONE!                                                                             
Cold Blue Steel & Sweet Fire - Joni Mitchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 29, 2008)

*Crimson* & Clover  -  Tommy James and the Shondells


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

Aberdeen Mississippi Blues - Booker White


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Lady - Sugarloaf


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

Been done already.
Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues - Judy Collins


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 29, 2008)

Opps!

Black Coffee - Lacy J. Dalton


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

Black Snake Moan - Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 30, 2008)

Hobo Blues - John Lee Hooker


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 30, 2008)

White Cliffs of Dover - Blue Jays


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 30, 2008)

Black Crow - Joni Mitchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 30, 2008)

Golden Earrings - Bobby Darrin


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 30, 2008)

The Beat of Black Wings - Joni Mitchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 30, 2008)

Dark Blue Feeling - Clint Eastwood


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 1, 2008)

Good one, g.o.o.m.k.!
Blue Motel Room - Joni Mitchell


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 1, 2008)

Vapaur Mauve (Purple Haze) - Haunted (written by Jimi Hendrix)


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Oct 2, 2008)

Ballad of the Boy in Red Shoes -- Elton John


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

Blue Avenue - Elton John


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Oct 2, 2008)

Behind These Hazel Eyes == Kelly Clarkson


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 2, 2008)

Brown Eyed Handsome Man  -  Chuck Berry


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 3, 2008)

Blue Ridge Mountain Skies - Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 3, 2008)

Only Shades of Gray  -  The Monkees


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 3, 2008)

Golden Ribbons - Loggins(hunk) & Messina


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 3, 2008)

Gold Dust Woman - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 4, 2008)

After the Gold Rush - Neil Young


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 4, 2008)

18 Yellow Roses  -  Bobby Darin


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 4, 2008)

The Blues Don't Tell It All - Little Feat


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 4, 2008)

Bowling Green - Everly Bros.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 4, 2008)

Every Cloud Has A Silver Lining - Thomas The Train *(LOL!)*


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 4, 2008)

Light Blue  -  Bobby Darin


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 4, 2008)

Bluebird - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 4, 2008)

Red Dirt Road  -  Brooks & Dunn


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2008)

I Saw Red... Warrant


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 4, 2008)

Searching For A Rainbow - The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## middie (Oct 4, 2008)

Rainbow In The Dark... Dio


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 4, 2008)

Colors Of The Wind  -  Vanessa Williams


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, Had I A Golden Thread - Judy Collins


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 5, 2008)

Silver Dew on the Blue Grass Tonight  -  Bob Wills & His Texas Playboys


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

*Hey! where did everybody go it's been 13 days!*


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2008)

Silver, Blue, and Gold... Bad Company

(Pretty good huh, 3 colors in one title)


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 18, 2008)

Acapulco Gold Filters  -  Cheech and Chong


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Oct 21, 2008)

Big Yellow Taxi -- Joni Mitchell


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe we're still at this one!

*2 GREY ROOMS -Joni Mitchell*


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 21, 2008)

Black Coffee  -  Sarah Vaughn


----------



## middie (Oct 21, 2008)

Brown Sugar... The Rolling Stones


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Black Rose  -  Waylon Jennings


----------



## middie (Oct 22, 2008)

Lady In Red... Chris De Burgh


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Little Red Caboose  -  Children's Book of Songs


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 22, 2008)

The Blues Don't Tell It All - Little Feat


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 22, 2008)

Red Strokes  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 22, 2008)

Brickyard Blues - Little Feat


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 23, 2008)

Single White Female  -  Chely Wright


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 23, 2008)

Borderline Blues - Little Feat


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Dirt Road  -  Brooks and Dunn


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Flying In The Face Of Mr. Blue - Hot Tuna


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

Red Ragtop  -  Tim McGraw


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Hot Jelly Roll Blues - Hot Tuna


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

Stone Blue  -  Foghat


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

Police Dog Blues - Hot Tuna


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

1954 Boogie Blues  -  Captain and Tennile


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 25, 2008)

The Phospherescent Rat - Hot Tuna


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 26, 2008)

Cheesy Rat Blues - LL Cool J


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 26, 2008)

Red High Heels

Kelly Pickler


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 26, 2008)

Beautiful Brown Eyes  -  Roy Acuff


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 26, 2008)

White Bones Of Allende - Tom Paxton


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Lady  -  Sugarloaf


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Azure d'Or - Renaissance


----------



## Claire (Oct 27, 2008)

Jabbur, my husband wanted that as his retirement (from the Army) song!  I had to search to find it.  Not easy being green!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Yellow 

 (Cat) - John Denver


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

where's everyone?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 27, 2008)

Yellow River  -  Christie


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Talking Vietnam Blues - Phil Ochs


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice (Oct 27, 2008)

Summer Time Blues-Eddie Cochrane


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Northern Lights - Renaissance


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice (Oct 27, 2008)

Colorblind-Counting Crows


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Even A Gray Day - Tom Paxton


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice (Oct 27, 2008)

Silver Wings-Thrice


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 27, 2008)

Milk Cow Blues - The Byrds


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice (Oct 27, 2008)

Cocaine Blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm Mr. Blue  -  Garth Brooks


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 28, 2008)

"Green River" Credence Clearwater Revival

"Green Grass and High Tides" Outlaws

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

Oh, and That would be _Sugar Loaf_ that sang _Green Eyed Lady_ (one of my all time faves from my early teen years).


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice (Oct 28, 2008)

Higher Ground - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 28, 2008)

Greenbacks  -  Ray Charles


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2008)

Mornin' Blues - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 29, 2008)

*Amber* Waves  -  Tori Amos


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2008)

"Blackbirds Singing In The Dead Of Night"  The Beatles

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2008)

"Yellow Submarine"  The Beatles

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 29, 2008)

"Snoopy and the Bloody Red Baron"  Royal Gaurdsman  (massive coolness factor for this one cause Snoopy *is* Joe Cool)

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 30, 2008)

Rio de Janeiro Blues - Randy Crawford


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 31, 2008)

Where'd you all go?


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 1, 2008)

Black Ice  -  AC/DC


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 1, 2008)

White Boots Marching In A Yellow Land - Phil Ochs


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 1, 2008)

'Bell Bottom Blues" Derek and the Dominoes

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 2, 2008)

San Francisco Bay Blues - Hot Tuna


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 2, 2008)

'Whiter Shade of Pale" Procol Harem

Would you believe that I knew this guy who insisted that Whiter Shade of Pale was written and sung first by Wille Nelson?

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 3, 2008)

Grass is Greener  -  Brenda Lee


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 3, 2008)

"Green Grass and high Tides" The Outlaws (did I already put that one in?)

"Back in Black" AC/DC

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 3, 2008)

Day To Day Out The Window Blues - Hot Tuna


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 4, 2008)

"Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer"

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 6, 2008)

Black Is Black  -  Los Bravos


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Mr. Goldstone - Bette Midler


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 8, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer"


 
By the great Gene Autry!



Orange and Green  -  Irish Rovers


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Summertime Blues - The Who


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

"The Orange And The Green"  The Irish Rovers


Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer"
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 


getoutamykitchen said:


> By the great Gene Autry!
> 
> 
> 
> Orange and Green - Irish Rovers




Are we going backwards now? 
Im' Not. I still have tons more!

Gold Tipped Boots, Black Jacket & Tie - Jethro Tull


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Are we going backwards now?
> Im' Not. I still have tons more!
> 
> Gold Tipped Boots, Black Jacket & Tie - Jethro Tull



Oops!  I totaly missed that "Orange And the Green" was on that post.

Moving forwards; "In the Court of the Crimson King" King Crimson

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

"Big Yellow Taxi"  Joni Mitchel

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

"Black Velvet"  Alanah Miles

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry, Goodweed. All repeats.
In The Court Of The Crimson King - post 55 - by quicksilver

Big Yellow Taxi - post 84 - smokeking
                       - post 224 - QueenGunevier
                       - post 290 - Goodweed

Black Velvet - post 51 - Suziquzie
                     post 290 - Goodweed

Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer - post 110 - GrantsKat
                                                 - post 281 - Goodweed

Before I type in a, what I think is a new title, I type it into 
the SEARCH in post option, hoping not to repeat.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Jackie Blue - Ozark Mountain Daredevils


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Sorry, Goodweed. All repeats.
> In The Court Of The Crimson King - post 55 - by quicksilver
> 
> Big Yellow Taxi - post 84 - smokeking
> ...



Goodweed frowns - 

But I brighten up with your suggestion of typing in a song title in search before posting it.  Kudos to you for that idea.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

"You're My Blue Sky"  The Allman Brothers

And I searched the whole thread to make sure it's a fresh title!

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

The Power Of Gold - Dan Fogelberg

(Goodweed, I have at least 110 more! )


----------



## middie (Nov 8, 2008)

Gold Dust Woman... Fleetwood Mac


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry, middie, repeat. - post 206 - getoutofmykitchen

Sister Golden Hair - America


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> "You're My Blue Sky" The Allman Brothers
> 
> And I searched the whole thread to make sure it's a fresh title!
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Cool, Goodweed!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 10, 2008)

Bronze Medal  -  Idlewild


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Shores Of White Sand - Emmylou Harris


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2008)

"Black Night"  Deep Purple

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2008)

"Red Skies at night" The Fix

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 10, 2008)

"Mellow Yellow"  Donovan

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

2 out of 3 ain't bad. (see post #8)
But why are you posting 3 at a time? (see post #28)

Deacon Blue - Steele Dan


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 10, 2008)

I Saw Red- Warrant


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

I Saw RED - Warrant was done on
#20 - middie
#21 - suziquzie
#93 - Grantskat
#215 - middie!

House Of Blue Lights -Chuck Berrie


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 10, 2008)

oh get picky why dont ya!!!
ha ha
sorry hadn't played in awhile!!!
 

ok then... 
midnight blue- Foreigner


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Midnight Blues - B.B. King (I doubt they're the same)


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 10, 2008)

probably not!!! 

Knights in white satin- moody blues

hey look....2 colors!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Knights? Nights!
(You weren't alive when that song came out, were you?)

The Enemy God Dances With The Black Spirits - E.L.P.
(Emerson, Lake & Palmer)​


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

Barely out of diapers, you? Released in 1967.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 10, 2008)

no way!!! really??? I was not yet a twinkle in Dad's eye in '67....
i swear it was on the radio in my teens.... 
wow how the years blur after 20.......


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 10, 2008)

20? LOL! I don't even remember 20! LOL!

Red Light Mama - Humble Pie


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 11, 2008)

San Francisco Bay Blues - Eric Clapton


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Violet Hill- Chicago


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 12, 2008)

Rose Is Still A Rose  -  Aretha Franklin


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 12, 2008)

The Banks Of Red Roses - Buffy St. Marie


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 14, 2008)

Good Bye, Dolly Grey  -  Big Four Quartet


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 14, 2008)

"Lady In Black" Uriah Heap

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 14, 2008)

T-Shirt Sun Tan  -  Steriophonics


----------



## middie (Nov 14, 2008)

Red Rain... Peter Gabriel


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 15, 2008)

Pink Elephants On Parade  -  Disney Chorus (Dumbo)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 17, 2008)

"Dream of the Blue Turtles" Sting     Title - courtesy of my bestest daughter (at the moment)

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 18, 2008)

Mellow Yellow  -  Donovan


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Nov 21, 2008)

Blue Christmas - Elvis


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't Let The Green Grass Fool You  -  Wilson Picket


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 25, 2008)

Over 3 days and not one of you can think of a colorful song title!


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Nov 28, 2008)

Black Limo - Rolling Stones


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 28, 2008)

Black Water  -  Allman Bros.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2008)

"Black Betty"  RamJam

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Nov 29, 2008)

Black & White  -  Three Dog Night


----------



## jabbur (Jun 6, 2009)

Little Brown Jug - Glenn Miller


----------



## msmofet (Jun 6, 2009)

99 red balloons


----------



## jabbur (Jun 6, 2009)

A white sport coat and a pink carnation - Marty Robbins


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Deep Purple... By: Smoke on the Water


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Black Night... By Charles Brown Blues


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 8, 2009)

Black Magic Woman, Carlos Santana


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Pink Panther Theme -henry mancini


----------



## jabbur (Jun 12, 2009)

Red River Valley


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Suite Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## jabbur (Jun 12, 2009)

Green Green Grass of Home


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Pink Cadillac


----------



## jabbur (Jun 12, 2009)

White Limozeen - Dolly Parton


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 12, 2009)

"Little Girl Blue," Arthur Prysock


----------



## msmofet (Jun 12, 2009)

Green Eyed Lady - guess who


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue Suede Shoes


----------

